# Has anyone seen this yet?



## shinbushi (Aug 17, 2012)

I saw this pop up on Facebook and was curious if anybody has watched or used this before:

http://tinyurl.com/cc58b2n
Looks interresting.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 17, 2012)

It is David Avellan videos? David is part of the Freestyle Fighting Academy in Miami. He is a nice guy very skilled. It is nice to see an interesting take on the Kimura and applying it.


----------



## shinbushi (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been watching each of the videos and I really want to try this one. The One Arm Choke!
I might have to try it in class next week.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure about buying the DVD's, but I've been watching the videos released and they have been prompting me to work on my kimura more in class. I've been hitting it from different angles/positions and having success.


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2012)

Some kind of a relation to Lloyd Irvin.  I was talking to one of the guys at my school about it yesterday at class.  I like the format of the vids I've seen.


----------



## shinbushi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am really considering buying it. The video that came out today looks a little challenging though.  The Kimura Lock Down


----------



## shinbushi (Aug 26, 2012)

For those that are interested...
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]David *Avellan *is going to be hosting a Q&A Webinar about the Kimura Trap System and is also going to be showing everything that is included in the Kimura Trap System.  On the Regristration page is also a really cool new video from him.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]T**[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]he webinar will be on Monday, August 27th, at 8:30pm ES[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]T.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Watch the Rolling Armbar and Register for the Webinar!*http://tinyurl.com/8cvlkzr[/FONT]


----------

